# Flatbread you pour?



## hurk (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello All,
             Pouring batter on grill to make flatbread for gyro's I have seen a place where you buy gyro's doing that but can not find the recipe. It poured out like pancake batter but it made a fresh flatbread that would fold and wrap and not crack or brake apart. Thank you for any ideas or recipe.
hurk


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 29, 2007)

I used the basic flatbread recipe a while back and added all my holiday leftover heavy cream and melted butter.  It was excellent!  It will crack when cold and with these two ingredients, it will stick together when it gets cold and is stacked.  (you have to heat the hole pile to get one!)
   For making gyro's I would definitely use oil which will not set when it cools.
And I would probably avoid milk too....definitely the heavy cream.  
   You may also want to use a lower heat and cook them until only lightly browned.  The inside should not be too dry.  
    Flatbread and brats are a favorite here.


----------

